# any outdoor n.c. growers on here?



## amw (Aug 30, 2012)

hello all growers just sittin around wondering if any of yall are growing in north carolina.i love the growing climate here because i can grow indicas and sativas here no problem! hit me up if yall are in north cackalacky!later guys:icon_smile: :icon_smile: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey fellow carolinian  I am a local grower here but can't say that I am an outdoor grower unless you count the cracks, holes and leaks in my building. I decided that I didn't want to fight the ticks, red bugs, LEO, and thieves to grow some decent bud so I setup in some cabinets and tents in my building. It works quite well for me. I grow sat/ind hybrids in both organic soil and hydro.


----------



## sawhse (Aug 31, 2012)

Yo yo, I am in nc as well but I grow indoors! I would love to grow some outdoors though. Someday I guess! Soon as the fine people of nc realize the benefits of this plant!


----------



## ziggyross (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm close by in Virgina and growing outside. My sativa should be ready by mid October. Ready for Halloween. I had my largest 8 footer crack down the middle in a storm the other day. I am trying to save it with zip ties and duct tape. Hope she makes it.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 31, 2012)

Ziggy- 
I hope she makes it too!  Duct tape is a marvelous thing.


----------



## ziggyross (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks tasty, yes it is great for fixer uppers.


----------



## amw (Sep 10, 2012)

whats up n,c. and va. sorry its taken me so long to get back at yall.yea i grow some good indys and sattys outdoors but also do the shed thing too!gotta 8x4x8for flower and same size for veg mothers and clones!been doing tha shed thang bout 2 years but i only am abled 2 grow in there in the cooler months.fuckin n.c. summers just too damn hot 4 da shed!!btw i do clones indoors and out.ive learned that you have to get your light cycle right or they will flower too early.always try to get your clones out during the longest days aka summer solstice.this is around the end of may.seem like a short veg time but the clones really take off and then go into flower around aug. 1st.all girl staff my kinda party!!!!!!!!indicas always finish first then sativas.gonna be one helluva harvest this year as long as the fuckin chopper dont getum.i always bend em over and tie em down so they blend in with the briars and honeysuckles.


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 10, 2012)

I used to live in monroe county in NC.lol  Was too young to grow then but I liked it over there.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2012)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> I'm close by in Virgina and growing outside. My sativa should be ready by mid October. Ready for Halloween. I had my largest 8 footer crack down the middle in a storm the other day. I am trying to save it with zip ties and duct tape. Hope she makes it.




IME...if ya got to it fgast she will be just fine......A month ago I was throwing a tree branch over one and took it at the middle:doh:...I quikly splinted her and tied her ack up...today she is banging the trail again...not sure I would have used duct tape though....if she split I would also treat that area with a hormone....Best of luck with her

:48:


----------



## 3patas (Sep 11, 2012)

i thought that you meant north cali there its were i grow were the best marijuana its grow . In north carolina you have to be very careful with humidity  good luck in your grow and keep growing


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 11, 2012)

Im an outdoor grower in Virginia. You must be very careful with PM. I always lean towards hybrids or indicas so i have less of a chance for PM or budrot.


----------

